# dunlop jimi hendrix fuzz face



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Has anybody on here had the chance to buy or use the new fuzz face produced by dunlop. Its not the red one but the greyish colored one and the jimi hendrix model. I would like to hear your thoughts on this pedal. 

Thanks , Dino


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Hey Dino. I have not played one myself, but have heard great reviews for this pedal. If you go onto youtube, you can find several video demos of this fuzz. Especailly look up the review by ProGuitarshop.com. I want one of these for myself.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*fuzz face*

I actually owned an original fuzz face back in 1969 .. geesh I am telling my age. I wonder what kind of difference there is between the dunlop fuzz face and the dunlop jimi hendrix one ? 

Thanks , Dino


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

dino said:


> I actually owned an original fuzz face back in 1969 .. geesh I am telling my age. I wonder what kind of difference there is between the dunlop fuzz face and the dunlop jimi hendrix one ?
> 
> Thanks , Dino


From what Jorge Tripps has said on The Gear Page, they did as exact a replica they could and still be ROHS compliant. He had a hand in the design and building of the new Jimi Hendrix line of pedals.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

I have one. Good silicon fuzz, as stated above there are lots of great demos on youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp0ois4y77g

this one is one of the best. 

Also check proguitarshop.com 's demos


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*Dunlop Jimi Hendrix Fuzz Face on its way*

Well I could not resist. I ordered the dunlop fuzz face and its on its way.I have an old vox wah pedal and a 1969 twin reverb amp and to sugar it all I will try it out on my original 1962 fender stratocaster. Thanks all for your advice on this fuzz pedal. As I mentioned before I owned an original one back in 1969 and to this day I could never get that right overdriven fuzz tone so lets see how this works.

Later, Dino


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

I have found I get the best results by putting it into an already dirty amp or even an od pedal. It nails the gilmour thing when combined with my keeley bd-2.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*battery in fuzz face*

When the true bypass is being used on the dunlop Jimi Hendrix fuzz face is the battery being used ? And does anybody know how long you can run the fuzz face on the 9 volt battery ? 

Later, Dino


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

dino said:


> When the true bypass is being used on the dunlop Jimi Hendrix fuzz face is the battery being used ? And does anybody know how long you can run the fuzz face on the 9 volt battery ?
> 
> Later, Dino


If a cable is plugged into the input, the battery is being used at all times. There will be slightly less current draw when the pedal is in bypass, but the battery should last weeks even if you leave it plugged in all the time.


----------

